# SIGELEI 200W TC VARIABLE BOX MOD WITH TEMPERATURE CONTROL



## MorneW (13/11/15)

The Sigelei 200W TC is a variable box mod with temperature control capabilities. Features an enlarged screen with a drop-down menu.

*Product Features*:


Adjustable temperature control
Low voltage protection
Low resistance protection
High input voltage warning
Output short circuit protection
Reverse battery protection
Overheating prevention
*Product Specifications*:


TFT LCD Screen Dimensions: 45mm x 35mm
Accommodates 2 18650 sized batteries
Variable wattage range: 5.0 - 200 watts
Output voltage range: 0.5 - 7.0 volts
Atomizer resistance range: 0.05 - 2.5 ohm
Battery voltage range: 6.2 - 8.4 volts
Temperature control range: 100 - 350°C / 212 - 662°F
Supports Kanthal, nickel, and titanium wires
http://www.asmodus.com/Sigelei-200W-TC-Variable-Box-Mod-p/sigelei-200w-tc.htm

Looks sweet. Not a cheap looking screen like the SMY's

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik (13/11/15)

ok... so two things:
- Am i the only one who thinks that the large screens on mods looks silly
- Is it just me or is the SIGELEI logo very similar to the Samsung logo?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MorneW (13/11/15)

I still have mixed feelings bout the large screens. scratches etc. This one does look a lot better than those of other manufacturers. The font does indeed look similar to Samsungs.


----------



## capetocuba (13/11/15)

Perfect for stealth vaping at movies and if you never wanna be noticed

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nova69 (13/11/15)

Looks like a cheap phone

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dr Phil (13/11/15)

Big up to the guys at sigelei but now the dna200 is on the block


----------



## 4RML (27/11/15)

where to buy???


----------



## zadiac (27/11/15)

4RML said:


> where to buy???



Probably at some vape shop?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mario (28/11/15)

Im sure they will come out with some screen guard for that screen. I think it looks cool,hope the chip is tops,but then again its Segelei.....DNA 200 watch out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jlw777 (28/11/15)

That screen must eat into battery life too


----------



## daniel craig (29/11/15)

I always thought this was the laisimo 200w device


----------

